# ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► ██▌
▌ ████◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► ████▌
▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► ██▌
▌ █◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► █▌
▌ █◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► █▌​ 
✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿​
أعضآء و عضـوات منتدآنا المميز
منتدى سوق الرياض آلإلكتروني
​✿
الســـــــــلام عليكــم ورحمــــة آللــه وبركــآتــــه
✿
يطيب لي ويسسعدني التعامل
معكم في منطقة الرياض
ومع خدمة آيصــآل
نخدمكم في
مايلي 
✿
آيصال طلباتكم من التجآر والتآجرات آلى منازلكم
وآستـــلام البضآئع من شركـــآت الشحــــن
ونقوم بتأمين منازلكم بالمواد
الغذائية والصحية في
حال لا يوجد
لديكم
أحد
✿
والاستفسار عن معاملاتكم ومرآجعتها في الدوائر الحكوميه كالتقديم على البنك العقاري والأحوال

​ ✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿

والله الموفق ،،
✿
¸¸¸.•` نعتز بثقتكـم وهدفنا رضاكـم`•.¸¸¸
✿
*ونحن على درايه بكافة شركات الشحن وأحياء الرياض*
✿
وبأسعار رمزيه
✿
✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿​ 
☜*لمرآسلتي عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه*
*أو*
*

 آلآتصـــال على رقم الخدمة
*0542041514​
✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿​ 
ولآمانع من توصيل الأغراض التي لاتقبلها
شركات الشحن كالسوائل وغيره
الى دول الخليج ومناطق
مملكتنا الحبيبه
¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤​ *من لديه بضائع يريد شحنهآ أو آستلامها
من زاجل أو غيره من الشركآت
ويرغب في أن نخدمه
دآخل مدينة
آلريآض
✿
فعليه آرسال رساله على رقم الخدمه
0542041514

موضحاً فيه التالي:
1-رقم الفاتورة
2-المدينه التي أتت منها الشحنه
3-آسم الشركه والفرع آذا كانت البضاعه في غير زآجل
✿
وسوف نخدمكم في أقرب وقت
**✿*
*أوقات دوام زاجل
من الساعه 8 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا 
ومن الساعه 4 عصرا الى 10 مساءا
يوم الجمعه من 4 عصرا الى 10 مسآءا

**✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿

✿

وخدمه إيصال في خدمتكم* ✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿✿



​ 
▌ █◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► █▌
▌ █◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► █▌
▌ █◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► █▌
▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► ██▌
▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ► ██▌

​


----------



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*


----------



## tjarksa (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*

بالتوفيق الله يرزقك من واسع فضله .


----------



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*



tjarksa قال:


> بالتوفيق الله يرزقك من واسع فضله .



_الله يطول بعمرك أخوي / tjarksa
بالتوفيق لنآ ولكـــم يارب
وتشكر على توآجدك_​


----------



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*


----------



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*

بالتووووفيق لك يااارب ...


----------



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*



جنان الخلد قال:


> بالتووووفيق لك يااارب ...




_ آميـــــــــــــن ،، واللي يوفقك ويرزقك
تشكري على التوآجد آختي / جنآن الخلد_​


----------



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*

خدمه راائعه وشامله بعد حتى دوول الخليج

الله يووفقك اخووي


----------



## ๑•¸» ٳﻳصٱﻞ «¸•๑ (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: ▌ ██◄ || خدمة آيصآل® || لآيصــال طلبآت العملاء من شركات الشحن والمتآجر || ►██▌*


----------

